# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Comprendre les optionnelles : quand et comment les utiliser ?

## Lana.Bauer

Salut,

Je vous prsente ce tutoriel d'*Alexandros Salazar* intitul : 


*Comprendre les optionnelles : quand et comment les utiliser ?*





> Comme Rob Napier l'a dclar, nous ne connaissons pas Swift. C'est bien - en fait, c'est gnial : nous allons dcider maintenant, quand le monde est jeune,  quoi nous voulons qu'il ressemble. Nous pouvons et devons rechercher des ides dans les langages similaires, mais beaucoup de bonnes pratiques sont plutt des prfrences de la communaut que des vrits objectives. Et quand il s'agit d'optionnelles, en partie  cause de discussions longues et complexes sur le forum des dveloppeurs concernant la meilleure faon de les utiliser, ma prfrence devient rapidement celle de les viter.



Je vous souhaite une bonne lecture.

N'hsitez pas  commenter !



La rdaction Developpez remercie Mishulyna pour sa traduction, Seelass et LeBzulpour leur relecture technique ainsi que ClaudeLELOUP pour sa relecture orthographique.

* Vous voulez contribuer en traduction ou en rdaction ? Cliquez sur ce lien*

----------


## Frank Mesnard

D'accord. Je n'en ai pas besoin.  C'est un peu de trop - je prfre que les langues deviennent plus simples, plus faciles et donc plus vite  apprendre - de mon avis il faut viter la complexit quand on n'en voit pas la ncessit

----------

